# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Will my plucked hairline grow back?

## Andreas

Hi there,

Just to clarify myself. I'm a 22-year-old male with medium-short hair. About eight months ago, I thinned out the frontal area along my hairline with a kitchen knife. I wanted to get rid of the curls and make my hair on top a little thinner. I also wanted to push the edges back, to broaden my forehead even more. It was a stupid decision, really, and I should have left it in the hands of a professional as I already have pretty thin hair by nature (though I am not balding or anything).

Anyway: a lot of strands of hairs got plucked/ripped out at the roots during the process. It also seems my edges got pushed back. When I wash my hair it is more fragile than ever. There are no apparent bald spots, but when I run my fingers trough it, the hair feels very soft. Also, my natural curly and wavy hair is now straight at the front and less voluminous. I can't style it anymore the way I usually did (which was highlighting the curly locks). 

Ever since i plucked my hairline, I think some of the hairs grew back (though not 100%). When I examine the hairline very closely i still notice short new hairs appearing in the area where they were plucked. But the texture and volume of my hairline never quite looked the same since.

I am using castor oil and extra virgin olive oil on a regular basis on the hairline. And I take some vitamin supplements too. I also apply conditioner with keratin protein whenever I shampoo my hair.

My question is: what are the chances my plucked hairline regains its former thickness and volume? People keep saying I shouldn't worry too much as it should return to normal over time and there should be no damaged follicles, but like I said: 8 months have passed and I can barely see any progress. 

What I would definitely like to know too: how many months or years will it take for my hairline to return to its normal thickness after hairs being plucked/ripped out in fair amounts at the roots? 

Thanks in advance.
Andreas

----------


## Andreas

Here's a before pic.

----------


## Andreas

And here's after.

----------


## Andreas

After with attachment

----------


## Andreas

Here's a second after pic. 

I'm sorry I don't have pics with higher resolution, so maybe you can't see a huge difference. There are no bald spots on my hairline, just an overall thinning since I plucked it. 

My question is: will my hairline ever return to it's former thickness? Are the new hairs going to blend in, and how long could this take?

Thanks

----------


## Andreas

Greetings, Andreas

----------

